# HOn3?



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

So I tried reachesring HOn3 and found very little. Can someone please explain. Do I have to have a special track, can i run it on traditional Ho , is it same scale as Ho, ect...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

HOn3 is HO scale modeling on 3' gauge track--a bit wider than N gauge track. It requires special track and equipment, but give you the benefit of more trains, less space. Narrow gauge went out pretty much by WWII, with only a couple of tourist lines today...East Broad Top in Pennsylvania and the Silverton run in Colorado.

I model HOn30, which uses N gauge track to represent 30" gauge, a rare but still used gauge back in the day.


----------



## dave1905 (Jul 7, 2013)

Basic concepts.

Scale is the ratio of the real thing to the model.

Gauge is the distance between the rails.

HOn3 is HO scale, 1/87th full size. A model person or automobile or building will work for any HO scale and gauge (HOn3, HOn30, HOn42, HOm, and HO standard).

Only equipment for the same gauge can operate on a particular gauge's track. HOn3 engines and cars won't operate on HOn30 track.

The confusion comes when modelers in one scale "borrow" the track and mechanisms from another scale to create a different scale and gauge combination.

HO gauge track is HO standard gauge in HO scale, Sn42 (42 in gauge used in Australia) in S scale (1/64) and On30 (30 in gauge) in O scale (1/48).

Short answer is yes you do need special cars and engines to operate HOn3 and it will not operate on regular HO track, nor will regular HO equipment operate on HOn3 track. As far as smaller space, you really can't get much below 18" anyway with HOn3 because most of the engines are steamers, so you won't get that much of a space bonus. You will be operating shorter cars (30-34 ft) so trains will be shorter.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Ok I somewhat understand now. So the n stands for narrow?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes...

This is a model of a HO scale Shay, offered in HOn3 as well, the only difference being the gauge of the trucks sold with it...










The battery gives you an idea of how small narrow gauge equipment can be...


----------



## OceanRailroader (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm planning on running some HOn3 track and trains in the future. Todd's Hobbies has a lot of HOn3 three track and trains. 

I'm planning on getting some narrow gauge and duel gauge track to mix in with my dream layout.


----------



## Freightliner (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm slowly getting in HOn3. It's not cheap but now one company sells non brass engines that's got everything.


----------



## Tranz4mr (Sep 3, 2013)

Blackstone models sells really nice HOn3 engines and rolling stock out of Durango Co. They have pretty much put the brass HOn3 manufacturers out of business.http://blackstonemodels.com

My website has a few good photos of my HOn3 layout. 
Www.tranz4mr.com.com

The scenic Line Modelers Inc HOn3 layout club that I belong to has photos on my layout.


----------



## OceanRailroader (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm planning on having some dual and narrow gauge lines on a rural train set idea I'm working on. But I plan to have a standard gauge street car run on the dual gauge track. And one narrow gauge steam locomotive. This is to show that the fictional railroad was a old narrow gauge railroad that built standard gauge streetcar tracks along it's rail bed to become a interurban. While at the same time the duel gauge railroad line would run over large tunnels and bridges to show that it got some help form several large public works projects.


----------

